# White patches on face very worried!!



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, I've looked in the mirror and on one side of my face I can see 2 pale patches of skin. They don't hurt or itch and they're not raised but I thought that because I have elevated antibodies it's another autoimmune problem. Latest ultrasound is normal apart from salivary glands being enlarged. I know I feel worse especially since my latest thyroid test shows I'm under medicated but I'm wondering if this illness is getting worse and if I can reverse the autoimmune attack if that's what it is.

Any ideas?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.md-health.com/White-Spots-On-Face.html



> White spots on the face occur for various reasons. Understanding some of these reasons may be beneficial in treating the condition. Furthermore, understanding the cause can also help people avoid certain circumstances that increase the risk.
> 
> 1. Tinea Versicolor
> 
> ...


I've developed them on my shins - and believe them to be a result of sun damage and also age.


----------

